

An XMPP interface for Campfire (node.js) - lann
https://github.com/causes/node-xmpp-campfire

======
lann
I started this during the latest <plug>Hack-a-thon at Causes
(causes.com/join_us),</plug> and now it's beta enough to open source.

Unlike some other existing solutions, this one behaves like an XMPP MUC (group
chat), and doesn't require that you run your own XMPP server or have an extra
XMPP user.

